# Raw vs Cooked Eggs



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

> Many people who eat raw eggs are not aware that eggs are essentially useless raw. The amino acids in eggs need to be heated to fully bond. Albumen in the urine is a general sign, as studies show that a significantly higher amount of malabsorbed protein (egg) was found in the urine of healthy individuals (1). Stable isotope techniques are used to determine the digestibility of raw eggs vs. cooked eggs. In another study, using this method, it was demonstrated that the assimilation of cooked egg protein is efficient, albeit incomplete, and that the true ideal digestibility of egg protein is significantly enhanced by heat-pretreatment (2). Heat-pretreatment of course being cooked.
> 
> Not to mention you have a 1 in 30,000 chance to get salmonella from a raw egg. Also, if you blend raw eggs or whatever, you can break up the chemical bonds of amino acids where as cooking them can hook the bonds together, which inevitably is the objective.
> 
> ...


saw the thread on cooking eggs and thought this study/info might be of interest.


----------

